# Schlachtzugswarnung



## Cydalla (20. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich spiele ja nun schon etwas länger WOW, aber vor kurzem ist mir aufgefallen, daß ich neuerdings in Raids keine Schlachtzugwarnung mehr rausgeben kann, was vorher mit /sw blah blah  ohne weiteres ging.
Gibts das nun nich mehr oder wird nun eine andere Abkürzung dafür verwendet. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, stand davon nichts in den Patchnotes oder ich habs schlichtweg überlesen.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## TheTaz (20. August 2009)

Schlachtzugwarnungen gehen auf jeden Fall noch mit /rw (Raid Warning)


----------



## BlackLionZ (20. August 2009)

Un gehen auch nur, wenn du Raidleiter oder Assi-Recht hast...


----------



## Vicell (20. August 2009)

Ist mir ebenso aufgefallen /sw geht nicht mehr.
/rw allerdings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei ich /sw angenehmer fand zum tippen


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (20. August 2009)

vorher gings halt mit /sw nun wurds iwie weggepatcht =/

also absofort */rw*


----------



## Dany_ (20. August 2009)

Solche Änderungen sind ja auch total wichtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

naja /rw ist auch nicht mehr zu schreiben als /sw Also Ist es doch egal


----------



## EisblockError (20. August 2009)

Dany_ schrieb:


> Solche Änderungen sind ja auch total wichtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Klar: Das Icon vom Wasserelementar des Magiers wurde geändert...
Fals ihr es noch wisst xD


----------



## Exeliron (20. August 2009)

wieso ändert blizz dinge die seit anbeginn der zwitrechnung von wow bewährt war...

einfach unnötig, wieso wurde das gemacht? das gute /sw hatte sich schon so schön in mein hirn eingebrannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg, exe


----------



## Cydalla (20. August 2009)

Das blöde an der Sache is eben nur wenn du mal eben per Makro die TS-Daten Posten willst, oder die Lootregeln und nix klappt. Aber ok. Wenn´s den nun RW statt SW sein soll, dann isses eben so. Wird schon irgendeinen überirdischen Grund haben, den wir Menschen erst in Jahrmillionen begreifen werden, wenn wir nicht nur 10% unseres geistigen Potentials nutzen können und von unseren Körpern getrennt leben.

Viel Dank für eure schnelle Hilfe

Gruss Cyd


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. August 2009)

blizz hat gerade erst exploits per /comamnds gefixed. vlt komtm das ja auch wieder, einfahc mal nen thread im vorschlagforum aufmachn


----------

